# 5 Lost Cats



## bestorgchick

Im new to this forum but I just needed somewhere to post to people who know how I feel.
Ive lost 5 of my furbabies in 18 months - 2 were killed by poison (neighbour admitted it and jus got a WARNING!) 
and most recently my 3 tabbies have just vanished :sad: Im busy trawling the net and putting up posters but in my heart I don't think ill see my boys again
They were all chipped all snipped I did what im supposed to do - and yet still they've vanished.
Im heartbroken and have made the decision to never have anymore as its clearly not safe for them where I live - im that desperate im thinking of finding a pet psychic -anyone ever done this? or am I throwing my money away? - sorry but I just want them home - I fear they may have been stolen as have seen walkers with greyhounds very late at night where my boys hunted and a transit trawling the streets?


----------



## Calvine

So sorry to hear this...you must be totally distraught. There is an animal communicator called Pea Horsley who is good, according to what I'm told, altho' I never used her myself. Think her website is ''Animal Thoughts''. 
My friend just had two cats die of poison and she was beside herself. ((x))


----------



## jaycee05

So sorry to read this, i can only imagine how you are feeling, its the not knowing as well that makes it worse, did your last 3 that went missing all disappear together? do you think your neighbour could have anything to do with this again? i cant believe he/she only got a warning,that is disgraceful, 
It is a shame that it has put you off having anymore pets, unless you got a housecat, or a dog you could take out with you
Have you searched around the woods where you live for any clues/
I have never used an animal communicator but if you think it might help,but how will you know if what they are telling you is right, although i have a book by and about animal communicators and it seems they can helpfind out what has happened to lost pets,


----------



## bestorgchick

my three went in 6 months intervals - first dobby(a pixiebob) just went and never came back then leo (a Bengal) did the same and now my young boy tig (also a Bengal) has gone - im not getting anymore its not fair on them incase their is something sinister going on - I cant prove him next door done anything - id like to think the bollocking from police did its job but I just don't know


----------



## Blaise in Surrey

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Ang2

bestorgchick said:


> my three went in 6 months intervals - first dobby(a pixiebob) just went and never came back then leo (a Bengal) did the same and now my young boy tig (also a Bengal) has gone - im not getting anymore its not fair on them incase their is something sinister going on - I cant prove him next door done anything - id like to think the bollocking from police did its job but I just don't know


You need to contact RSPCA about your neighbour as they might prosecute!


----------



## jaycee05

I agree with Ang, the neighbour could think that because hes been cautioned that you wouldnt suspect him again,i wouldnt have 5 cats disappear like that into thin air without reporting it, thats just too much of a coincidence, all going missing at once,please report it for your poor cats sake
It happened a few miles from me last year, a neighbour was taking the cats and dumping them in woods, luckily some were found, but he was prosecuted


----------



## Gillywilly

Bloody hell, I wouldn't be responsible for my actions if someone hurt my cats .

I would move too .

So sorry for what you are going through xx


----------



## vivien

I am sorry to hear your cats are missing. I would definatly call in the RSPCA especially as he has admitted to poisoning some of your furbabies. Would you be able to cat proof your garden or have a cat run made? My garden is cat proofed but it's only tiny. Some people on here have also made cat runs if their gardens are too big to cat proof. 

Viv xx


----------



## Superpettoysrus.com

bestorgchick said:


> my three went in 6 months intervals - first dobby(a pixiebob) just went and never came back then leo (a Bengal) did the same and now my young boy tig (also a Bengal) has gone - im not getting anymore its not fair on them incase their is something sinister going on - I cant prove him next door done anything - id like to think the bollocking from police did its job but I just don't know


so sorry to hear about your cats, I have had cats go missing before when I lived at my last house. It was the neighbours feeding them and enticing them into their houses with food. Ive never lived anywhere like it, where people think that if they offer a cat food and it takes it that it clearly is homeless.

About your cats though, do you think that maybe someone could be stealing them? A pixie bob and 2 bengals, sounds a bit suspicios to me!


----------



## Muze

Why on earth do you keep letting them out in such and unsafe environment? Especially pedigrees!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Muze said:


> Why on earth do you keep letting them out in such and unsafe environment? Especially pedigrees!


Was you not banned a couple of weeks back?


----------



## sskmick

I hope you either find them or they turn up. Are they microchipped? If so would be contacting all the local vets in the area asking them to check any cat of the same description as yours. I would be contacting the RSPCA too just in case they have been found.

tbf to Muze it is a strong possibility they are being stolen and not simply lost.

It might be worth thinking about an outdoor cat pet to keep them safe in the future.

There are websites for lost pets, I can't remember the link now but I am sure someone will be able to point you in the right direction.


----------



## Britt

Any news? Are the cats still missing?


----------

